# [SOLVED] How or where can I source used automotive valve springs? I need a variety for testing.



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

what part of the world do you live in ?
in my area, there are scads and scads of small auto repair shops that would probably give you buckets full of them for the asking.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I read the first sentence. 
Look up machine shops that rebuild engine heads, they test and often replace them and the old will go in the scrap steel pile.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

junk yard


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Talk with your local napa parts store, ask them who rebuilds motors in the area. Gonto that shop and ask if you can dig through the trash bin.


----------



## conticreative (Jul 10, 2021)

I hope this is short enough.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds like you are going to bucks-up shops.

You need to go to the small independent shops in the working class side of town. They are probably friendlier and would let you rummage through the scrap bin for a six-pack.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

In order to keep interest in your posts, you absolutely have to shorten them. No one reads past the first sentence, and detailed explanations don't help much. Finding valve springs is not your problem. Finding NEW valve springs is. It won't happen unless you buy the whole set. Most engines in scrap cars were running when they were scrapped. The valve springs aren't hurt.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

new springs, and not buying the set, and for near free = good luck with that. 

a regular auto shop probably will not have what you want. you want an engine machine shop


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

How ironic.... The site's longest posted question ever was answered by the shortest answer ever posted above by Fix'n It. Junk yard.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Find a speed shop in your area. Most of the time when they do heads they replace the springs and toss the old. I haven't done engine work for a long time, but when I did I threw them away all the time.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Try a John Deere dealer. Often they have valve springs on the shelf for their old 2 cylinder tractors. You might have to buy 4, but that is better than buying 12 or 16.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don’t think you want valve springs. They load up with very little movement.
stock valve springs (for small block v8) are slightly compressed 105-125 lbs. With 1/2 inch more compression (or less) the load shoots up to 220-280lbs.

The valve springs job is to shut the valve quickly. The higher the RPM, the stiffer the spring. Your cam is spinning at 1/2 the engine rpm, so at 5,000 rpm, it’s having to push the valve shut 2,500 times a minute. If either valve in a cylinder floats (doesn’t close quickly enough) you lose compression, which costs you power. The power loss will also be an rpm limiter.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You can save yourself a lot of effort if you determine the amount of force you need. Then look up the poundage specs and choose and engine or manufacture that has what you need. 

I used to to go the Chrystler dealership with a torque wrench and a testing stand. I would test springs until I got 16-20 that were close to one another. I worked for a guy that had a full ride Chrystler sponsership so little parts were not an issue.


----------



## conticreative (Jul 10, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> In order to keep interest in your posts, you absolutely have to shorten them. No one reads past the first sentence, and detailed explanations don't help much. Finding valve springs is not your problem. Finding NEW valve springs is. It won't happen unless you buy the whole set. Most engines in scrap cars were running when they were scrapped. The valve springs aren't hurt.


Done. However, I need a single spring. A used spring will do just fine and It may even be better. I am not rebuilding an engine, but thank you for the input.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

As the others have alluded to, make sure a valve spring will work. They are awfully stiff and if you are wanting any non-leveraged pressure on it, it may not work. In fact a used spring may be better and less stiff.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you find you need a less stiff spring, and have an idea of how much less, go to a trans shop.


----------



## conticreative (Jul 10, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> As the others have alluded to, make sure a valve spring will work. They are awfully stiff and if you are wanting any non-leveraged pressure on it, it may not work. In fact a used spring may be better and less stiff.


I deleted the picture in my OP, but the pedal works as a lever that then acts on the spring. The amount of force on the brake pedal should be between 80lb and 130lb (the latter is what I am aiming for). Unfortunately, that's pedal pressure, not spring strength. I have no idea what the relationship is between the two.
The manufacturer of the pedals claims their current spring (that came with the pedals) is around 60lb at the pedal. That spring feels like nothing at all to me, which is the whole reason why I am looking for stiffer springs. I can't judge how much pressure I am applying as a lift off the brakes, and lacking G-forces the only thing I can use is the pedal back pressure against my foot.

One of the reasons why I am looking for a used spring (or, better yet, a set of different springs) is because they are hopefully a bit softer than new ones, but still strong enough to do the job. 

Anyway, I have had enough feedback and I did get some new ideas of where to look. I didn't think of a transmission shop, so I'll add those to the list of places I can call. 
Thank you. 

PS: Can I close or delete the post?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

conticreative said:


> I deleted the picture in my OP, but the pedal works as a lever that then acts on the spring. The amount of force on the brake pedal should be between 80lb and 130lb (the latter is what I am aiming for). Unfortunately, that's pedal pressure, not spring strength. I have no idea what the relationship is between the two.
> The manufacturer of the pedals claims their current spring (that came with the pedals) is around 60lb at the pedal. That spring feels like nothing at all to me, which is the whole reason why I am looking for stiffer springs. I can't judge how much pressure I am applying as a lift off the brakes, and lacking G-forces the only thing I can use is the pedal back pressure against my foot.
> 
> One of the reasons why I am looking for a used spring (or, better yet, a set of different springs) is because they are hopefully a bit softer than new ones, but still strong enough to do the job.
> ...


No it will just sit here, you might be able to turn off the notifications.
Click on your own icon in the top right corner.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a bucket full of used vale springs in my shed at the house. Mostly 80's-90's Chevy 350-400, 454. How many do you need?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

as requested by the O/P, this thread is closed; his question has been answered to his satisfaction.


----------

